# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > Probably Engine >  auto salvage goods opener

## mikedarling905

any chance someone can make a basic script to open salvage bags and salvage crates with a /command to turn it on and off. 

I have about 700, and get roughly 400 a week or more from my 8 alts  :Smile:  just pain in the ass, would be lovely if I can get an auto opener. 

might help others like me too.

Just a suggestion and inquiry nothing more.

----------


## qichang

> any chance someone can make a basic script to open salvage bags and salvage crates with a /command to turn it on and off. 
> 
> I have about 700, and get roughly 400 a week or more from my 8 alts  just pain in the ass, would be lovely if I can get an auto opener. 
> 
> might help others like me too.
> 
> Just a suggestion and inquiry nothing more.


mrthesoulz pack does this...he doesnt support it but it still works...you have to turn the checkbox on from his ingame gui

----------

